# Can I ban a mail carrier from my property?



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

So I have this issue with the moron that delivers my mail for USPS. This person is an idiot...

1. This idiot doesn't know how to back out of a driveway so he just drives through my lawn. The resulting property damage is a class 1 misdemeanor nobody wants to take responsibility for. I have filed a police report and the estimated cost to repair is several hundred dollars.

2. I put stuff in the mailbox with the flag up to send out, it just gets pushed to the back and new mail put on top. Flag is put halfway back down.

3. I constantly get boxes smashed into my mailbox that do not fit - because the driver is too lazy to come to my door. It's actually bent my mailbox and damaged some boxes forced inside.

4. When he absolutely has to come to my door to drop something off, it's left in the rain with no protection.

5. I regularly send packages out, requesting a pickup on their website. The driver doesn't bother to pick up my packages, but does mark it into his computer that he has, so he won't get in trouble. This has happened literally dozens of times.

6. I constantly get mail for other people. I wonder how many other people get my mail?


I've talked to multiple people at the local post office about this. They seem to think I'm just a mean old man and how dare I complain about their services. Some boss finally came out to take pictures of my driveway to see that it is not hard to navigate or in any way unusual. They refuse to impose any sort of consequences on the lazy/stupid delivery driver who can't do his job. If this was UPS or Fedex he would have been fired long ago.

*What I'm wondering is, what if I tell this guy he is not allowed on my property and I will press trespassing charges if he comes back? Is there some exception to trespassing for federal mail employees? Will they just stop delivering mail? The USPS still has a responsibility to deliver my mail even if their employee and I have personal problems that prevent him from contacting me...*


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I honestly don't know the answer. Years ago I had a neighbor that had issues with the mail man and they just told him to get a p.o box and pick up his own mail


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Rent a PO box at the post office and take down your mail box.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Get a box at the post office and pick up your mail there. 

Or, work your way up the chain of command. 

https://www.usa.gov/complaint-against-government#item-211562


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Take pics and videos. Then talk with a lawyer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Keep going up the chain of command with the complaint to the USPS, but they may not be at work with the Govt shutdown.

I don't think you can keep him off your property if you want your mail too, but there's no excuse for the poor service.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, you will not get mail delivered if you keep him off your property.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

If he is doing things which are illegal rather than simply irritating, then contact the Postal Inspectors.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> I honestly don't know the answer. Years ago I had a neighbor that had issues with the mail man and they just told him to get a p.o box and pick up his own mail


that is exactly what will happen


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Tell all those shiping to you to use Fedex.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

thread cleaned up......be civil or keep scrolling


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Number21 said:


> 2. I put stuff in the mailbox with the flag up to send out,


You just right there admitted you yourself are inviting, indeed demanding that they go onto your property. so no. you cannot...unless you remove your address from postal services, altogether.

that you can actually do, and I have done it. there are problems with it however, you actually lose your address. so any service you want ie if you call the police you cannot give them a mailing address or a address to come to. you will just have a cit property address. which of course allows them to collect taxes.

you also cannot actually ban them from coming onto the property, for no reason at all. doing so is actually interfering with the mail and is a federal offence. Even if they are not supposed to be doing it. ie if he drives across your lawn to get to the neighbors property instead of actually driving to the neighbors mailbox, if you stop him, it is interfering and a federal offence. he may get in trouble also, but because your offence will be higher than it wont matter. Just things to keep in mind as 'possibilities' ...not even probabilities, but still often the truth of it.

interesting enough these laws are some of the oldest there are. back in the day ie pny express, carriers could and would just ride wherever the 'f' they wanted and that is why the laws were made that way. they are gave extremely wide birth and can easily pull up many precedents to show they have the rights to keep doing it. and no one has really changed the laws since those times so they are still active.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> You just right there admitted you yourself are inviting, indeed demanding that they go onto your property. so no. you cannot...unless you remove your address from postal services, altogether.


This is rarely done (because it doesn't work) and I can live without this service, and it has little to do with the other problems. The mailbox is not on my property, it is in the public right of way. Also if I did demand anything, it was a demand of the USPS, not a specific human that works there.



Bob M. said:


> Even if they are not supposed to be doing it. ie if he drives across your lawn to get to the neighbors property instead of actually driving to the neighbors mailbox, if you stop him, it is interfering and a federal offence.


That is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. The mailman can neither trespass nor cause property damage while delivering mail. They have absolutely no right to use any part of my property to deliver mail to the neighbor unless I have some sort of easement with the neighbor.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

if the mail box is at the side of the road, then he has no excuse to drive into your driveway..
put up a barricade on your driveway.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Number21 said:


> That is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. The mailman can neither trespass nor cause property damage while delivering mail. They have absolutely no right to use any part of my property to deliver mail to the neighbor unless I have some sort of easement with the neighbor.


ya well...don';t try confusing law with something that makes sense, is right, or any other such fairy tales. As far as the mailman not being able to do it or not, we are already establishing the fact that he has, so it is really silly to then come and claim he cannot...when he indeed has. It is like claiming someone cannot punch you in the nose...after they did it...of course they can. they just did it. The law is the law, and that is just the way it is. Though the law does also allow you the chance to change it, or justify anything you do, when you are charged with anything in violation of it also...so you may get your day in court to do that. There are a lot of such laws, for instance utility people can go onto your property also, and in many cases even your neighbors may have the ability to go onto your property without your permission too, and if you fight them under the wrong issues, the courts can and have taken parts of said property from people at just their loss completely. firemen in many situations can even force the arrest and have power over police officers,etc,etc,etc. Owning property is really more like renting it than anything else. The law is a goofy thing sometimes.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Your first post here is still entirely invalid and you have no facts to cite. I repeat: USPS mail carriers cannot, BY LAW, trespass or cause property damage while delivering mail.

Yes, there are situations where people can come on your property. There are not situations where they can damage your property without due compensation. And I'm not speaking about easements or rights of way.

As to your example of stopping them from driving across your lawn being a federal offense, *I did exactly that*. I stopped the idiot half way through the lawn, cussed him out, and made him reverse and go the right way. He was on his way to the neighbor's mailbox. It was on video. I showed this video to his boss at USPS. How many federal offenses do you think I was charged with? *sigh*


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pushing it up the chain of command is the correct procedure.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Number21 said:


> As to your example of stopping them from driving across your lawn being a federal offense, *I did exactly that*. I stopped the idiot half way through the lawn, cussed him out, and made him reverse and go the right way. He was on his way to the neighbor's mailbox. It was on video. I showed this video to his boss at USPS. How many federal offenses do you think I was charged with? *sigh*


and I regularly drive 100+mph in 60-70 mph zones and do not get tickets also, you are confusing the postal worker choosing to listen to you, and you not getting charged with what could of happened legally. First off, you have no rights at all to enforce anything right or wrong, we both know that I hope. doesnt mean you cannot do it, you just simply have no legal means of doing it. He can do the same. but it most definitely is and would be a federal offence. it is right is US code title 18 chap 83. it covers everything from delivery routes to non delivery routes. ie everything else. and it also covers US postal services as well as even private carrier services.
ie:

Whoever knowingly and willfully obstructs or retards the passage of the mail, or any carrier or conveyance carrying the mail, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.

(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 778; Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(B), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2146.)



Number21 said:


> Your first post here is still entirely invalid and you have no facts to cite.


so...ya....


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> and I regularly drive 100+mph in 60-70 mph zones and do not get tickets also, you are confusing the postal worker choosing to listen to you, and you not getting charged with what could of happened legally.


*J U S T S T O P. Y O U A R E W R O N G.*

You should not be driving that fast, but I bet you don't share any videos of that with law enforcement, do you? Postal workers do not have the power to charge anybody with any crime. It is not a federal offense of any sort to tell a postal worker to stop trespassing or stop causing property damage. They are held to the same laws as everybody else. We are not just talking about a "mailman", like I said, I showed a high definition video of this to his *boss* at the post office!

Mail carriers are not allowed to trespass and not allowed to cause property damage in the pursuit of delivering the mail. This is a fact. *Period.*


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cursing at the mail person may not have been the best choice of remedies for the situation. 

The legal nit picking is not relevant to solving the problem. 

Go up the chain of command. Politely.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cursing at the mail person may not have been the best choice of remedies for the situation.


After witnessing it two other times, the carefree attitude of the driver, and the obvious wet/muddy nature of the grass, I snapped.

I see the postal employees I deal with very differently. The one who delivers the mail is an idiot. He is personally responsible. He should be cussed at. The people in charge of him just work there. They haven't done anything wrong. I am much nicer to them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If his supervisor hasn’t responded correctly to the situation (as you have told it) he IS at fault. 

I provided a link that detailed the process.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

No...sorry it is not a fact at all, and your delusions are not going to change that. you need to learn hierarchy of the law, clearly. trespassing is civil law. it is akin to a illegal immigrant being in the country. us postal code is way higher up on the food chain buddy. They though you doing it was funny, they may of even agreed with you, whatever it doesn't matter....your situation is simply they decided not to pursuit it.for whatever reason. hey I even agree with you doing it. but the law is very clear on interfering with any mail carrier, and I just showed it. as you stated earlier 


Number21 said:


> Your first post here is still entirely invalid and you have no facts to cite.


For the record I never said anything about postal workers having the power to charge anyone either...not sure where that came from.
and also do not get me wrong, a postal worker if they caused damages, their departments or whatever could still be charged for said damages, but no you are not legally allowed to stop them, even if they are causing damages. police are not legally allowed to stop them even if they are causing damages either. I am sure they probably would, at least some surely would and they probably wouldnt get in trouble for it, never heard of it happening...but legally. a cop cannot stop or interfere with the delivery of the mail either. and the case would be held in federal court, and the federal judges would rule using federal law, because thats what they do in Federal courts.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Alice is right, going up the chain of command until you get results is the best way to handle it. interfering with delivery in any way, could become a issue.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Distracting argument. 

Go up the chain of command. 


https://www.uspsoig.gov/hotline-helpful-links


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Distracting argument.


Not to me. the OP was "Can I ban a mail carrier from my property" not "How do I go about stopping them from coming onto my property or damaging my property if they do come on it."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am offering a path to remedy the conflict. Then the question is moot.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

perhaps. and I wasn't disparaging you from doing so, or calling your responses a distraction. and the question may become moot, but it was still asked by the OP. Perhaps the OP already knew they could go up the COC, but decidedly wanted to ride that edge....not for me to second guess them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> trespassing is civil law. it is akin to a illegal immigrant being in the country. us postal code is way higher up on the food chain buddy.


That is incorrect. Trespassing is a criminal act. It is not at all like illegal immigration. If you are trespassing on my land I can call the police, the police will come and remove you, and site or arrest you. I have also done this before. (nothing to do with the mailman)

Again, no postal employee is allowed to violate criminal laws in the act of delivering mail. You are confusing the facts you quote. It may be illegal to interfere with somebody delivering mail but not if they are committing an illegal act to begin with. They may not trespass. They may not damage personal property. These are all laws, not facts or opinions.

Since you love examples: If I stand in front of a mail delivery vehicle blocking the driver from delivering the mail, they are not allowed to run me over and continue on with their business.

Bob...*please* stop responding here. You are not helping anything.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe you need to do what we did for mom. She hates dealing with "people", so I put up a gate at the driveway and an extra large mailbox. She has a sign telling the postal carrier if it don't fit to leave it at the post office. They leave a note, I pick it up, problem solved.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Local police will not investigate the activities of postal employees in the conduct of their duties. Instead, call or file a complaint with USPS Inspector General. The office investigates theft, delay or destruction of mail and mail fraud. The link to the web site is:

https://www.uspsoig.gov/form/file-online-complaint


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Number21;
I promise you, Alice in TX/MO has supplied you with EVERYTHING you need to resolve your problem, and it IS a problem, believe me I have been through the exact same thing with our substitute carrier except she does not drive through my yard, she would sink.
It is most aggravating to be treated as you seem to have been treated. My wife is disabled and uses online shopping almost exclusively. We have had packages damaged, stuffed in our over sized box to the point I had to pry them out with a large screw driver, dropped on the ground and run over. I must admit I am fortunate that our Post Mistress and Post Master have resolved any case I have taken to them and on the first visit. I did not call them I went to the post office in person. There are 3 little words that I have used over and over again when I have a problem. Those words are: I NEED HELP! Pure and simple they work for me.
Number21 you should not have to be bothered with anyone disrespecting you, destroying your yard or "molesting" you mail. Going up the chain of command is the only way you will resolve your problem. Do not stop until you get what you want. Perhaps a nice plate of cookies or a small pound cake would soften them up a bit as well. Please consider this: You can catch more flies with a teaspoon of honey than you can with a jar of vinegar, I am not poking at you. I do hope you can resolve this problem to your satisfaction. Perhaps picking up your mail and parcels from the post office for a time will work better than dealing with this person, besides most people who I have encountered that act like that don't last long. Good Luck, Dsmythe


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

In my mind the easy solution is to construct a "mail box" at the end of your lane large enough to accommodate packages will not only keep them dry, it eliminates the need for him to come onto your property. Leaving a few cookies in the mailbox now and then may help ruffled feathers as well.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We ship packages out every day. Mostly priority mail sized items. We are also rural, so I take advantage of having them picked up out here. Now, in our situation, the post office had been considering cutting delivery in our area because of the low amount of mail.
When we first started setting out 5 or 6 or more packages in a day, I felt a little uneasy, but it was saving me a daily trip to the PO. Our carrier, a woman, was ecstatic because it meant the increased mail flow might make the difference in her keeping her route/job.
Because most everyone around here knows someone, if I had number21's issues with my carrier, I'd be out next to the box on a chair waiting for him/her. We'd have a polite to the point but brief conversation. Yes, then to the postmaster and up.
Documented letters in writing. Let the postmaster know you are following chain of command and escalation procedures so they know if they blow you off you aren't just going back home to live with it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Question-
The first few times you confronted this carrier over damaged mail, damage to your yard, etc, what was his response?


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I already read and showed you the US code involved specifically. It isn't rocket science. The law is always interpretive and always comes down to justification and explanation. that is why you go in front of judges or a jury of your peers if it is then pursued. The US code involved does not say "It may be illegal to interfere with somebody delivering mail but not if they are committing an illegal act to begin with. They may not trespass. They may not damage personal property. " the last two things as I have already stated, would hold the carrier or whomever accountable for doing such things, absolutely, but you still cannot obstruct.
anyways the answer was already given. there are channels to file complaints, as well as take actions. If you do so on your own outside those channels then good luck to you if you have to explain it in front of a federal judge.
The postal service even has its own entire law enforcement agency. That is what the US postal inspection service is. Go ahead and call the local police, and tell us what happens. It should be amusing you trying to get a local DA to press charges.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We had recently sent a package to a client priority mail cubic. 16x14x3 more or less and about 5 lbs. The shipping was $13.70 if I recall. My wife had cut the end off of another priority mail box and used the cap to create another few inches of length, and then taped the seam.

The client called us and said his local PO told him he owed an additional $24 in shipping. Why?
Because they said we were trying to ship two priority mail packages for one money.

This guy went back and forth with the carrier and he wouldn't budge; his boss backed him up without even investigating.
A simple matter that could have been resolved almost immediately cost this guy time and effort and frustration before getting ii settled. But it came out that there was apparently some sort of personal issue the mail carrier had with my client.

Sometimes you run into people, even in supervisory positions, that either refuse to think or are unable to think.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Ya, most of the time people try to be reasonable, I think. but sometimes people want to make issues over even the simplest of things. The post office is good for that. They've tried all sort of things in the past, but then again they have also been taken advantage of a lot in the past too. remember back in the day when here 'was a thing' where people would put clear tape over stamps, then when it was cancelled you could just remove the outer layer of tape and put a new layer on and re-use the stamp. and people would try to mail all sorts of things for just the cost of a postage stamp. 
I do not have much issue with the postal service these days and honestly am often impressed by how fast shipping is now. it wasn't long ago when you would expect things to be 2-4 weeks delivery. now, I've ordered things and they have literally arrived the next day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have do as suggested when up the chain. House next door was vacant but the rual mail box was still there. people across the road whos box was beside it told me a bunch of my mail was in it. I knew about what time the carrier delivered the mail so waited and said he should read the address and put it in our box and not down the road. Woman just said putting mail in the box as it should go.

It kept up a few days so I went into the post office in town and told the counter person I wanted to talk with the post master.

Post master was all apoljetic and said it would stop and if it happend again to call hom and gave me his phone number. Couple days later it happened again so I called and told him. few days latter I called again when it happened again had he denied I had called him before. I drove back into town and said I wanted to see the post master. I explained I didn't care to have to go down the road to get my main from some one elses box every day and I wanted it fixed NOW not tomorrow not next week or later. He asked if I wanted him to fire the postal carrier. I said No (good way to get sued.) I just wanted him to get the problem fixed and this was the last time I was going to talk to him. I was going to talk to the state post master next time since he couldn't seem to get things fixed. I reminded him there is a big difference between 2525 and 2555 on the mail boxes and should not be difficult to read that difference.

Strange the problem stopped and wasn't long and we had a new carrier too.


 Al


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

You can swear at anybody who comes onto your property.. also you can swear at anybody who calls you on the phone..
I had someone calling me about trying to collect money from somebody, not my problem. I told him several times that the person was not related to me and I don't know who she is.. so stop calling me here. finally one day I let him have it with every bit of obscenity I could think of. he said, you can't swear at me.. I said, Oh yes I can, you called me, I didn't call you.. that is the difference..
btw. he never called again..
now , carry on with this discussion.. I am enjoying it
the only problem I have with our mail carrier is that he puts the larger envelopes on top of the small stuff. LOL
....jiminwisc....


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My regular carrier is great. She will call me in the summer to tell me if she put drug order in mailbox so it doesn't sit in the heat. Packages are placed at back door, and if something light weight, she will put something on it. Knew I was in hospital once and called to ask what to do with a package. 
On the other hand, sub driver, who the heck knows when, where, or how it will be delivered.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Getting into a war with the mailman would qualify as self-defeating in my estimation.

Your best option is to get a PO box for your mail, and have your packages held there if you can't resolve things with him personally.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Can you just put up a gate across your driveway and have your mail box on the road side of the gate? If the mail carrier has a package for you, he'll likely put a yellow card in your box saying that you have a package and it must be picked up at the P.O.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My neighbor has one of these just outside his gate. It's under some trees so it doesn't look yucky/bad.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Number21 said:


> *Can I ban a mail carrier from my property?*


Short answer is, no, not unless you want to ban your mail as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Somehow, short answers haven’t worked on this thread.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> We ship packages out every day. Mostly priority mail sized items. We are also rural, so I take advantage of having them picked up out here. Now, in our situation, the post office had been considering cutting delivery in our area because of the low amount of mail.
> When we first started setting out 5 or 6 or more packages in a day, I felt a little uneasy, but it was saving me a daily trip to the PO. Our carrier, a woman, was ecstatic because it meant the increased mail flow might make the difference in her keeping her route/job.
> Because most everyone around here knows someone, if I had number21's issues with my carrier, I'd be out next to the box on a chair waiting for him/her. We'd have a polite to the point but brief conversation. Yes, then to the postmaster and up.
> Documented letters in writing. Let the postmaster know you are following chain of command and escalation procedures so they know if they blow you off you aren't just going back home to live with it.


If they tried to cut delivery to your area, you would need to head straight to federal court. Constitutionally, the federal government has a monopoly on the delivery of mail, so you do not have any alternative but to use their service. If they demand you pick up your mail at the post office, well, with some of the things which have been divided out of the reconstruction amendments, I would think equal treatment would be in order.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I read the first posts, I was sure that it was my ex-wife, messing with me. Because right now, I'm having an identical problem with a new, substitute mailman, and I live several hundred feet down a driveway from the main road, also in NC, just as the OP does. If it's Caswell county, I know I'm either being punked or OP has the same mailman!!

As you go in my driveway, there's a sharp turn, and right there, once past the turn, I had a piece of plywood attached to a tree, a metal roof over it, and a box with a hinged lid. Notified the USPS, UPS, and FEDEX drivers that's where I wanted my packages.

It was less than 50 ft from the road, yet out of sight. So, no coming down 700 ft of driveway in bad weather.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

We (misses/me) once had roadside mailbox(es). Lost 4 to vandals (batting practice), 2 to snowplows, 1 to a fallen tree limb. Switched to PO Box about 17 yrs ago & now only pick up the mail once a week when running errands.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I just want the kids to stop knocking the mailboxes over in the middle of the night!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Big Big mailbox on a post by the main road or beginning of your driveway.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish I lived closer to you. I have had some specialized training in conflict resolution. A lot can be resolved with an open conversation with a moderator to keep things on topic and inside voices.

If you are open minded, and honest, you might have some success doing this yourself.
List all the things he's done that angered you. Avoid "he's so stupid." or "He's so lazy." Then try to list the stuff that you have done out of aggravation. Anything that might ruffle his feathers. Include stuff that you had every right to do, but might torque him off.

Now look at your list and go through it carefully. Draw a line through the stuff that has been resolved or doesn't matter. Then list what he could do that would satisfy you, bare minimum.

Then go through his list. This might be tricky. This methods really needs his words here. But see if you can come up with things that he might want you to do to smooth things out. Try hard.

Now look at the list, if you were honest, you might find with a bit of compromise from each of you, there is more middle ground than hate.

You could take it through the proper official channels. That could be a double edged sword. He'll learn what his limits are, too. Nothing worse than a government employee that knows just where he can go to aggravate you, without doing anything worthy of getting fired.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Haypoint, that is well done!


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Rent a PO box at the post office and take down your mail box.


That is what I ended up doing


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Dutchie said:


> That is what I ended up doing


That is what we do, too. We don't like people to know when we're home or not by looking in our mail box.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

can't tell much looking in mine. sometimes I don't get mail for a week. Sometimes I forget to check it. Sub carriers may not show up till dark, regular carrier usually comes by 12:30. If I put mail in box, sub carrier sometimes doesn't put the flag down OR take the mail. Sometimes in another box on the post. Once had a big package left by the mail box. Another time left by the trash barrels. Road construction moved mailbox, and had to go to town for 6 weeks to get mail.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Take pictures of the damage or when things are left in the rain or oversized things stuffed in mailbox and then call the Post Master. (not your local post office but whoever is the Post Master for your area). File a complaint. My dad worked for the post office when he retired from the Air Force; he said that if a complaint is filed, they will take care of the problem.


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

When I established my address on vacant land, I filled out a form asking if I wanted packages delivered. I checked the No box, and I wil come to the P.O. to pick them up.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> if the mail box is at the side of the road, then he has no excuse to drive into your driveway..
> put up a barricade on your driveway.


Yep. Put a gate across your driveway and lock it. I carried mail for 27 years and had a guy who had his that way long before I started carrying. He was known to be sort of a recluse and I never once saw him in 27 years. He did have a large mailbox most packages would fit in. For the really large ones I left a notice in his mailbox and someone picked them up at the post office. I would never have gone on anyone's property if they didn't want me there.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

1-800-ASK- USPS is their customer issue line and may be of help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Somehow, short answers haven’t worked on this thread.


Amazing, huh?


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Sure wish I could hear the other side of this story! Well, upon further thought, perhaps not...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am just going to let it go.


----------



## Windswept Hill (Nov 23, 2010)

Our rural mail carrier told me recently that he is no longer allowed to 'back up' into our driveway because of a fatal USPS accident somewhere in the USA .

Now he has to park across the road and carry 40 pound boxes to my gate.


----------



## randymissouri (Sep 11, 2015)

Put up a video camera. Document with pictures. It’s your word against theirs. These people are on a crazy schedule and are usually running behind. Anything you can do to help them, helps u. A little kindness goes a long way.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

LT2108 said:


> Local police will not investigate the activities of postal employees in the conduct of their duties. Instead, call or file a complaint with USPS Inspector General. The office investigates theft, delay or destruction of mail and mail fraud. The link to the web site is:
> 
> https://www.uspsoig.gov/form/file-online-complaint



Postal Inspectors are the most effective LEO that I have dealt with. Just a memo from them will scare the beejeebs out of the clerk and his boss.


----------

